# EzGo Gas Cart



## CountryGal (May 21, 2007)

I bought this 2001 EzGo Workhorse on eBay for the ranch.  (Pix below)

Twice it has failed to start when I have driven down to the dumpster and I had to walk back to the house and an hour later it would start and I drove it back up.  I have driven it several times and always have to use the choke because I don't drive it far enough/long enough to really warm it up.  

Anyone familiar with small 4 stroke engines?  I've read about something called SeaFoam and might give that a try.  I'd hate to think I bought a piece of yard art.


----------



## begreen (May 21, 2007)

Cute little rig. I'd take it to a small engine shop and have them check the carburetor. It shouldn't need the choke for more than a minute. While there,  get a tune up and filters changed.


----------



## restorer (May 21, 2007)

Country Girl,

BG's right, the choke should only need to be on a few minutes. Where did it come from? May need an adjustment and the fuel lines cleaned and filters replaced all around. In your country you may find a golf cart service center a good alternative.


----------



## CountryGal (May 21, 2007)

UncleRich said:
			
		

> Country Girl,
> 
> BG's right, the choke should only need to be on a few minutes. Where did it come from? May need an adjustment and the fuel lines cleaned and filters replaced all around. In your country you may find a golf cart service center a good alternative.



I got it on eBay from a golfcart warehouse.  Just found out they sold it to me with NO air filter (it goes in a plastic case that looks a little like a toolbox/tackle box under the seat).  I just ordered a tuneup kit for it online and talked to their tech to make sure I ordered the right one.  Air filter, spark plugs and fuel filter.  

Unfortunately I have no way to get it into a shop but I found a guy out here that does small engine repair and I am going to call him when he gets back in to see if he works on gas carts.  At last resort I can probably pay a golf cart repair place to pick it up or work on it out here.  I think it's related to fuel too.  Darn thing is so handy here to run around on the property and do dumpster runs.


----------



## restorer (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan. If you can't get someone to come out, try renting a car hauler trailer from U-Haul. Should be easy to load. Or even the open bed trailer. Sounds like it may have been stored awhile and that would mean it's a good idea to flush the fuel tank and lines. I would also get a few extra air filters with the dust and desert conditions it would be better to change them frequently.


----------



## elkimmeg (May 22, 2007)

It sounds like carberation or fuel delivery problem If you have water in the gas it will do or act the way it is.  you are able to start it the vibration mixes with the gas you turn it off and water prevents it from starting then it sits water settles and you can start it again.

 Second  carberation the float sticks  will not start up again i tillit settles back to the closed condition

 Is the gas new or was some left in the tank? second flood your carb with carb cleaner the gas could be stale too. It does not sound like it is electrical .

 third the gas delivery system is particiall plugged gumed up


----------



## Gooserider (May 23, 2007)

I would agree, sounds like a carb issue.  You certainly shouldn't be needing to drive with the choke on.  All my small engine equipment from snowblowers to chainsaws to lawn tractors, and even my motorcycle the choke is needed for no more than a few seconds when starting - indeed some of my gear it's a question of getting the choke turned off FAST enough once the engine has started to keep it from flooding and killing itself.

I would see if there is an easy way to drain the carb at the very least, possibly take it apart and clean the jets and fuel passages if draining doesn't help.  It might not hurt to run a can of carb cleaner through as part of your next tank of gas (The liquid mix w/ gas variety, not the spray stuff) - it can help marginal cases and is a cheap and easy thing to try...

Given that you've been running around with the choke on, it is also possible that you've crapped up the spark plug - I would try changing the plug, again on general principles and because it's a low cost "can't hurt" sort of thing.

Gooserider


----------



## Jags (May 24, 2007)

Country Gal, that looks like a slick little go-getter. All these folks are leading you in the proper direction, at least to start. Get that carb cleaned, good plugs and new filters. Hopefully you'll be back in business real fast. On the other hand, if that does not fix the problem of it quiting on you, don't overlook the coil. A tell-tale sign of a coil going bad is that when they heat up they will create an "open" (opposite of a short) in the coil. When the coil cools, it will go back to its normal state (meaning that it will work again). It is maddening to try to find this problem if you have never seen it before. Just thought I would share.

p.s. Also make sure you don't have any loose debris in your gas tank that could move around and temporarily close off the hole to your fuel line. Seen this one also. Good luck and have fun with your new "toy".

Jags.


----------



## CountryGal (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback!  I am waiting on UPS to deliver my tune up kit.  Found out today that the "small engine guy" here in town is not someone I want to work on my GC. (My nail lady knows all in this small town!)  LOL!  There is another guy though that works on them and has a shop at home and hopefully he will contact me in a day or so.  I gave my info to his DIL.


----------



## restorer (May 25, 2007)

CG:
Before you even get the kit, flush the fuel system. Clean the tank first and make sure the lines are clean. Sounds like this sat for a while and may have had old fuel in it. If you add the parts and you still have dirty fuel lines, you'll have to wait for the next kit from UPS. I'm speaking from experience. I have a haul truck that is mostly storage now. I had old gas in it, but had added the fuel preservative. Eventhough I had taken the precaution, the tank went dry it flaked and I had to replace two fuel pumps, rebuild the carb and have all the control valves replaced.

BTW, those are cool units. I tried to buy one that was street legal. Found one in Oregon with a fully enclosed cab, and roll cage. I thought my $3,500 offer would get it. but the sucker went for over Seven Grand. Are they somehow magical?????


----------



## CountryGal (May 25, 2007)

Street legal?  Must be something else!  I paid $2600 + tax and delivery for mine.  I will have him drain the gas and clean or replace the fuel lines.  Good plan.


----------



## restorer (May 25, 2007)

CountryGal said:
			
		

> Street legal?  Must be something else!  I paid $2600 + tax and delivery for mine.  I will have him drain the gas and clean or replace the fuel lines.  Good plan.



That's lights, horn, two brake system and a top speed of 30mph. Or some such thing. I thought it would be fun to turn the city streets in a larger than moped rig. Suzuki had one about ten years ago that is grandfathered, but new ones seem to be only approved for goverment agencies.... Hmmmmmm???? I know they don't let 4 wheelers on the street, nor the golf cart type vehicles, but the government gets by???????


----------



## keyman512us (May 25, 2007)

UncleRich said:
			
		

> CountryGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UR...Don't know about the "gas jobs" but are you refering to "NEV's" - Neighborhood electric vehicles???

http://www.evfinder.com/NEVs.htm

Also reffered to as LSV's (Low speed vehicles)???

http://www.smartcarofamerica.com/category/electric_cars/


----------



## Gooserider (May 26, 2007)

keyman512us said:
			
		

> UncleRich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, more like George Orwell - Animal Farm - "All are equal, but some are more equal than others...."

Gooserider


----------



## fespo (May 26, 2007)

Uncle Rich, How aabout this one.  http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/auctsctrl


----------



## restorer (May 26, 2007)

Yep. those are the upscale models. Although the problem is, they are not legal on city streets here. Shoot, folks here think that fast is not fast enough. Was going to miss an appointment this afternoon, so I was traveling about 5mph over the limit :red: I was honked at and flipped off for doing 40 in a 35 zone. Everyone else was cruisin' at 50-55. That may be why they are not legal. I may get frustrated enough to get my bros. VW road-worthy, he's in Iraq. Of course I'll add 4 X 12 fir bumpers front  and back. Plus a nice three tone air horn to get others attention. This may start a new trend. May add a bumper sticker, "Insurance???? If my Southern Neighbors don't need it, I don't need it." Just wish it'd get 40mpg.


----------



## restorer (May 26, 2007)

fespo said:
			
		

> Uncle Rich, How aabout this one.  http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/auctsctrl



Fespo:
You must be an auction junky. The link is to a logon session that expired. But I did find this beauty:  http://tinyurl.com/2396jr  Think done is PE's WH Red with yellow flames would be a smooth and inconspicuous town car?


----------



## restorer (Jun 5, 2007)

CountryGal:

You have the cart up and running? I looked at one this morning, what a beat up piece of junk..... Still looking for my road cart. Give us an update on yours.


----------



## CountryGal (Jun 5, 2007)

UncleRich said:
			
		

> CountryGal:
> 
> You have the cart up and running? I looked at one this morning, what a beat up piece of junk..... Still looking for my road cart. Give us an update on yours.



The EzGo dealer is going to come over this week and take it back to the shop and do the tune up, adjust valves, etc--and it should be there a couple of days.  I talked to him last week but they were closed today.


----------



## restorer (Jun 5, 2007)

CountryGal said:
			
		

> UncleRich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to hear you're getting it fixed. Did you ask them to install a small air conditioning unit? We hit 93 today, going to be 67 tomorrow because of a front. It was probably about 110 where you are, right?

When I lived in Phoenix the rule was if the temperature went over 120 they reported the high at Buckeye and said the local recording station was down. 

You may want to ask that while it's in the shop they make it desert ready for cooling the engine.


----------



## CountryGal (Jun 5, 2007)

UncleRich said:
			
		

> CountryGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AC? LOL, no I didn't.  My old Harley gas GC never had one and it ran great until the clutch finally went out and I couldn't find parts for it.  

The EzGo dealer is coming out Friday to pick it up.  My caretaker Bob drove it down to the dumpster today and it ran fine there and back.  I forgot to tell him not to drive it but it didn't give him any trouble.  He hadn't driven it before and didn't seem anxious to drive it when I got it so I was surprised to hear it fire up and drive off.  LOL!  

I will ask the dealer about cooling the engine.  There are tons of GCs out where my daughter lives as their private community has a 36-hole golf course and that's where this dealer is so I'm sure he's familiar with the heat out here.


----------



## CountryGal (Jul 25, 2007)

Thought I would post an update.  Not good.

I ordered the tune up kit and called the local EzGo dealer (closest one is 40+ miles away).  He came over to pick up the cart and thought all it needed was the tune up, carb cleaning and valve adjustment.  Well, not so fast.

After doing all that and steam cleaning the engine it still had no compression.  He took it apart and said the pistons were grooved and it would be doing the same thing to me, leaving me stranded until it sat long enought to cool down and the compression build again.

I emailed the eBay seller and no response. 

I had the dealer install a rebuilt engine and on top of all that he told me it is a 2000 probably sold in 1999, not a 2001.  Not really a big deal but another strike against the seller.  

Looks like I am going to have to go to small claims court.  I have sent a demand letter asking for $1200 refund on the cart since it cost me a little over $1500 to get it running.  Still haven't heard from them.  It was on eBay, but the company is in Costa Mesa and it is a Golf Cart company that also sells on eBay.

The cart runs like a dream now and I only have to use the choke when I first start it up, if at all.


----------

